# The new Papillons



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

Whispers litter born 6/25. There are 2 females and 2 males. To early to determine the coloring.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thay're so sweet! Whisper looks rightfully proud of herself.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww they are just the cutest! Whisper does look very proud of herself!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh i want one!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful pups, i love the look on whispers face in that 1st picture.*


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw so cute, whisper looks really pretty in the pic..


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks all on behalf of Whisper. She is truly a doting mother to her little ones. 
I could not have asked for a better mom..she is a sweetie..


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations Whisper & Yogi B.....Just beautiful...well done


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what beautiful puppies she has! Thanks for sharing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous, they are so tiny and sweet, i really like papillons, had some years ago,


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

awww i want one to. i have a pap x jrt and she is just fab.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww bless her, arnt little puppies so cute, and watching them grow is exciting as they change all the time, my chihuahua just had two puppies they are two weeks old now, I love em..xxxx


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

The pups are soo cute! I love how the mum is sat in the box looking so proud! Well done


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

thank you, yes she do look proud, she should be she had a long labour bless her, I had to bring the boy back to life, it took me 8 mins to do it but I got there thank god. xxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Those pups are very cute, I have always wanted a papillion, my intention is to get one when i retire!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Yogi B your Papillions are beautiful! The mum is absoloutley gorgeous! Can't wait for updates!! They are gonna be adorable


----------

